# Presidential referendum, AKA, Presidential Elections



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

> Sat, 25/02/2012 - 20:04,
> 
> Salfists' parties and organizations are facing severe division amongst them, the reason for those divisions is that the Salfists' parties leaders have not announced their support to Hazem Abu Ismael for presidency.
> 
> ...


Translated from the Arabic Al Masry Al Youm, ????? ????: ?????? ?????? «?? ??????» ??????????? ????? ??? ????? «??????? ????» | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

Angry reactions if Abu Ismael wasn't supported, and it will be the same way the referendum back in March went.......Democracy is BRILLIANT :clap2: 

Sorry for any translation errors!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

> Mon, 27/02/2012 - 11:23,
> 
> Presidential hopeful Ahmed Shafiq launched a verbal attack on former presidential hopeful Mohamed ElBaradei to nominate himself for presidency so "everyone would see the election results."
> 
> ...


Shafiq attacks ElBaradei, denies Salafi support | Egypt Independent

Shafeeq.........The arrogant childish Mubarak's colleague that almost cried in his last television interview as a PM for presidency


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Shafeeq.........The arrogant childish Mubarak's colleague that almost cried in his last television interview as a PM for presidency


I used to like Al Aswany before "that interview", since then he's my Egyptian super hero :clap2: Shafiq really lost it that night


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> I used to like Al Aswany before "that interview", since then he's my Egyptian super hero :clap2: Shafiq really lost it that night


He didn't just lose it.............I think he was just shocked that someone actually knew too much about him.........And being a Mubarak colleague......I think he was too used to everyone showing "respect" and obedience :spit:

Aswany, Fouda, Baradie, and a few others, are people that give me a lil "hope" for what's left of the country.......


----------

